# Some Slo Mo



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Been Having ALOT of fun with hawk2009's excellent 2040 loops. More than likely now i shall stick only to 2040 exclusive I love it! Decided to get my Slo-mo Cam out for a bit so filmed me shooting god stoppers over 60ft distance surprisingly true and fast.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Gotta love 2040s. What is the working length for your loops ?


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

There 7.5" pre draw and I pull em out to about 30" I guess I could knock another inch of the pre draw for more speed but I like the cut of these loops.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

You think they shoot well at that length try shooting em at around 500-550%. That's where they perform best for me. Around 6.75 in for 36-38 in draw.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

to calculate my 550% I divide 30 inches by 5.5 correct? so 5.45 inches.... plus a bit to tie down.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Correct. I add 1/2" total to each length for ties.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

So 6 inches and pull 1/4" thru pouch hole for ties.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I cut to the 6 and a quart for maximum performance... and whilst feeling a like they are going to snap that "no more stretch feeling" the shoot a lot harder they hit the towel backstop with loads more force yet seem to fly at the same speed how strange simple rubber tubing is thanks pop shot


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

luxor5 said:


> they hit the towel backstop with loads more force yet seem to fly at the same speed


----------

